# Oil at $128.98



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Be under no illusion people, oil's going to $150... I for one don't care too much about fuel cost, in fact higher fuel means less people on the roads 

On the other hand it also means cars like the GT-R which are "affordable" supercars could disappear altogether and be replace with Prius's...

I checked my fuel economy this morning and it ain't a nice story.

So, affordable to buy? yes. Cheap to run? no.

Do not buy this car if you don't have plenty of disposable income to blow on fuel, servicing, tyres and mods...


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

tokyogtr said:


> Be under no illusion people, oil's going to $150... I for one don't care too much about fuel cost, in fact higher fuel means less people on the roads


Until you're priced off the road too.


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

That's actually good for me. Means more money


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i'm gonna form a consortium and buy a small gas station that only caters to us...


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Until you're priced off the road too.


more likely airlines and international tourism collapse. people will always want cars though.


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> i'm gonna form a consortium and buy a small gas station that only caters to us...


wouldnt work - you would still be buying oil from the bigdicks. Now what you really want is to get familiar with that warlord in Nigeria who will send you oil in return for cheap japanese cellphones... Then, you're all set :thumbsup:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

timechaser said:


> wouldnt work - you would still be buying oil from the bigdicks. Now what you really want is to get familiar with that warlord in Nigeria who will send you oil in return for cheap japanese cellphones... Then, you're all set :thumbsup:


hahaha... if we buy the station to use for personal use only, we won't have to pay any taxes...


----------



## AMG_POWER (Nov 20, 2007)

Its simple.... You buy a diesel car for everyday! roughly 1000km on a tank, and then you have your GTR for pure pleasure.

Thats how I see it.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

AMG_POWER said:


> Its simple.... You buy a diesel car for everyday! roughly 1000km on a tank, and then you have your GTR for pure pleasure.
> 
> Thats how I see it.


Buy shares in cooking oil....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

AMG_POWER said:


> Its simple.... You buy a diesel car for everyday! roughly 1000km on a tank, and then you have your GTR for pure pleasure.
> 
> Thats how I see it.


Ah not so simple! I would do that but it is impossible to register a diesel car in Tokyo. Diesel in Japan is regarded as too polluting as they measure emissions in a different way to Europe. So while my father in Italy can enter historical centers of cities thanks to his super clean Audi A6 TDi, or avoid congestion charges in major cities as the car meets Euro 4 emissions....I'm forced to drive a petrol car here in Japan. But somehow it's ok for big @ss dump trucks and delivery trucks to travel around in Tokyo! Not to mention busses which when they drive by on the street you have to hold in your breath for a minute so you don't breath in black soot! It's like Europe in the 1960's!!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

DCD said:


> Ah not so simple! I would do that but it is impossible to register a diesel car in Tokyo. Diesel in Japan is regarded as too polluting as they measure emissions in a different way to Europe. So while my father in Italy can enter historical centers of cities thanks to his super clean Audi A6 TDi, or avoid congestion charges in major cities as the car meets Euro 4 emissions....I'm forced to drive a petrol car here in Japan. But somehow it's ok for big @ss dump trucks and delivery trucks to travel around in Tokyo! Not to mention busses which when they drive by on the street you have to hold in your breath for a minute so you don't breath in black soot! It's like Europe in the 1960's!!


yeah, diesel proliferation here is pathetic. even hong kong is starting to accept low sulphur diesel as more fuel efficient than petrol. what's LPG like?


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

i genuinely reckon oil is only going place and that's to $200 a barrel. - we're paying nearly 1.20GBP per litre at the moment but i reckon by end of 2009 that will be up to 1.60gbp per litre, imho of course.....


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

tokyogtr what sort of mpg are you getting? would be interesting to know. It seems that the only way is to indeed buy a petrol station that only has super unleaded or high octane! im up for it anyway!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i'll check the gauge on the way home and let you guys know.


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

tokyogtr, depends on the country about the GTR be affordable or not. But i agree with you in most countries GTR will be sold. 

Portugal is a good example how get a car of that isn´t so easy and affordable. That way we have a advantage, since the car is very expensive, who will own it will certain have $$$ to run it


----------



## Noodler (Dec 23, 2007)

supracat said:


> i genuinely reckon oil is only going place and that's to $200 a barrel. - we're paying nearly 1.20GBP per litre at the moment but i reckon by end of 2009 that will be up to 1.60gbp per litre, imho of course.....


I have read we will see £1.50 by the end of the year but they moved it forward to September.


----------



## kraath (Feb 20, 2008)

In the 3rd Reich farmers were enforced to grow cannabis.
It is the best plant to make diesel from.
Far superior to canola which is used atm.
Just has to become legal again and you can buy your own acre to fuel your car


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

US petrol prices have reached an all time high of about 50p a litre, and they're buying from the same companies. The reason our prices are well over £1 a litre are much closer to home!


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

tokyogtr said:


> yeah, diesel proliferation here is pathetic. even hong kong is starting to accept low sulphur diesel as more fuel efficient than petrol. what's LPG like?


I applaud your nations rejection of diesel, its a really bad fuel from a health perspective.

LPG is a far better option. Although diesel is fuel efficient, its small particle emmisions are really high (even on high mpg diesels). In fact if you had a diesel and lpg car with similar power output and weight, the diesel would emit 20 times the nitric oxides of the LPG car.

to quote this site (and the study they use is widely accepted as correct):
Autogas - Environmental Benefits
"According to research in Europe, LPG vehicles emit 20% LESS carbon dioxide than their petrol counterparts. Carbon dioxide, nitric oxides and particulates are key contributors to problems like poor air quality and global warming.

The same investigation discovered that LPG is much cleaner than diesel when it comes to Nitric Oxides - it would, in fact, take around 20 LPG cars to produce as much NOx as is pumped out by just one diesel-powered car.

What's more, diesel vehicles give off far more fine particluates - around 120 times as many as an LPG powered vehicle."

Diesels are bad news for human health. I'm actually about to embark on LPG'ing my subaru impreza purely on cost grounds, super is now £1.17/litre and lpg is 50p/litre. The conversion will pay for itself by the end of the year and there are examples of subaru's out there that have made just over 280bhp on super and when converted to LPG still make over 270bhp. Its all about getting a good kit and having it tuned properly when it comes to LPG - performance loss should be minimal.

Imagine an LPG GTR - wonder if those plasma coated bores could cope with LPG? I think it burns slightly hotter than petrol so that may put a spanner in the works.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Fuel Consumption:

3 days of driving back and forth to work. First pic taken today shows last 20 mins of drive home which was stop and start. Second picture shows 47.3 kms. Achieved 4.1km/l (9.6mpg) at avg spd of 18.6kph.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

9.6mpg!!!! - cant be true??- - have i missed something here????

Even the flat 12 Testarossa gets more than that!

i was expecting to see about 20mpg+, unless of course its on a track event, then single figures..


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

you thought i was kidding? nope. this thing sucks fuel...


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

Woww.......... - ok. time to invest in an oil refinery methinks.

THat's a staggering fuel consumption figure - where the heck does it all go? - well, i kinda know, but seriously, even with all that performance and technology i wasn't expecting fuel figures at anywhere near that level.

Once again your insight into owning one of these cars is really, really appreciated tokyogtr - these figures certainly wont change my mind about owning one, but i'm sure that in the current climate, stats such as these might well put some people off, or make them think twice about an existing order. -

Lets face it we buy these cars for performance thrills so fuel consumption always comes second best, but your stat really forces home how profligate the GTR is when it comes to consuming fuel.

The Testarossa is the biggest gas guzzler i own and it consumes about 14mpg, my old Nissan 300zx TT consumes about 18mpg, even the scoobys get into the 20's.

Wow..........., sorry, said it again, 9.6mpg!!! - finding it really, really hard to believe - am clutching at straws here but you were'nt doing rocket starts or foot to floor driving to get this figure were you????


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

sorry, not even over 6000rpm.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

wow................ - please keep us posted if this gets better, or heaven forbid, worsens!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i'll reset everything tomorrow morning and give another report with light throttle and conservative driving (yawn, just for you)....


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

oh, you are a dear......... - apologies in advance for ruining your fun, fun fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

there's a reason for me to drive slowly tomorrow... look closely at the 2nd picture...


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

ah, that explains it! - assume the filling station not too close??


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

they're everywhere. but i won't have time until tomorrow evening to fill her up. range says 70km...


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

good luck! - make sure you follow a fuel truck, just in case!


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

Such bad mpg has nothing to do with the actual 'normal' comsumption!!

The clue is in the 18kph average! If you are stopped, you're doing 0mpg and using fuel. 18kph says that you were in stop / start traffic and would be quicker using a bike!


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

supracat said:


> good luck! - make sure you follow a fuel truck, just in case!


:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

$130 a barrel today.


----------



## Jadid (Jan 2, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> you thought i was kidding? nope. this thing sucks fuel...


Wow - that really is a shocker - to pur it into prospective my mates Vantage N400 gets 11.2 mpg in town and 22.6 on the motorway (Captain Slow Driving Style) 

If you are saying that Godzilla gets 9.6mpg during a normal drive - that is - well ....extraordinary !!


----------



## mg1942 (Apr 28, 2008)

supracat said:


> 9.6mpg!!!! - cant be true??- - have i missed something here????
> 
> Even the flat 12 Testarossa gets more than that!
> 
> i was expecting to see about 20mpg+, unless of course its on a track event, then single figures..



Why are you surprised? His GT-R is modded. Expect stock GT-R's fuel consumption rate to what Nissan claims.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

mg1942 said:


> Why are you surprised? His GT-R is modded. Expect stock GT-R's fuel consumption rate to what Nissan claims.


yes, but it's not heavily modified.........., plus it wasn't being booted about - just normal driving. - i'd not expect an exhaust and ecu change to make a huge difference to fuel economy, might even improve it!
i've seen cars with ecu changes actually perform better across fuel economy too.


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

MPG during a start-stop drive bares no relation to the driving MPG of the car!

If you drive in start stop traffic and end up getting less than 20km/h average you could probably do 10mpg in 1 litre Micra!


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

GarethK not sure im following you, if the GTR has been purchased to drive in everyday yet to be able to go to a track then the stop-start traffic is very important and therefore the 9mpg figure is very accurate as that is where a lot of the time the car will be driven.

It also depends on which mode the car was in at the time, race or economy??


----------



## yuelohk (May 18, 2008)

Jamming in the urban area definitely would drag the fuel economy down. i just go down and check mine, its doing 7.1 km/l and 40.7 km/h, ain't that bad though.


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

I also passed out! I thought I was going to have to cancel my order lol. I expect mpg is the high 18's low 20's. But 9's I could not live with.


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

but is the gtr going to be your main driving car armed?


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

I once left an RX400 Hybrid at the dealers with the big fuel consumption screen at 9 mpg after driving around town


----------



## Armed English (Mar 18, 2008)

No it will not be the car I put the hard miles on. I have an oil burner for that. And my customers will not love me turning up in a GTR :nervous: But I'll be driving it as much as is possible


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

lol i understand! well in that case i gues like the rest of those with orders the fuel consumption will have to be put down to the ONLY bad thing about it!!


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

supracat said:


> yes, but it's not heavily modified.........., plus it wasn't being booted about - just normal driving. - i'd not expect an exhaust and ecu change to make a huge difference to fuel economy, might even improve it!
> i've seen cars with ecu changes actually perform better across fuel economy too.


I agree. I have the example with the Spoon ECU in the S2000. Improves the fuel economy in almost all situations....less in track :chuckle:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Next time you're banned, invest the money saved in oil stocks. I did.

12 months fuel duty -> Oil Stocks at $50 a barrel in 2006 = ME + BROWN


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

wise decision. im pleased someones managed to get one over brown!


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

Armed English said:


> I also passed out! I thought I was going to have to cancel my order lol. I expect mpg is the high 18's low 20's. But 9's I could not live with.


Me too. Companies always quote higher mpg than practically possible on the roads. I expected a bit lower and I accept that this is done in stop-start driving so needs to be taken with a pinch of salt, but starting to scare me. 
Jesus, are we all going to be social lepers by the time of release with people spitting at us on forecourts for being so fuel-greedy?. 
All over the place doom-mongers continue to rant on about the credit crisis while all motoring magazines run articles each week about the petrol rises. While i'm typing this the local news is going on about prices rising again. Article in todays mag about used car experts predicting 30% drop in petrol used cars >2litres. 
I know its all like throwing my toys out of the pram and there are bigger things to worry about, but for once in my life I'm finally able to afford a car with such anticipation and I dont know if it will end up being financial suicide.
Come on Guys - tell me it'll all be ok!
Ps sorry to be so depressing!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

ok, here's this morning's figures and F*CK ME was that a boring drive in! NEVER doing that again and NEVER using AUTO again...

Auto mode all the way. Never above 3000rpm. No heavy foot. Aircon on and set to 19.5c, it's 23c outside. Lots of red lights but some good runs. Read em and weep...

Km/l 4.9 (11.53mpg)
Km/h 28.8
KMS 7.5

I should point out this was the most boring drive i've ever done. Seriously sh1te. Auto mode is so naff cos it shifts so quickly up to 5th and 6th.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

oh, and oil is now $133...


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

i guess we just have to grin and bear it. accept there is now a higher price to pay for driving pleasure!dont lose the gtr drug mate.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

tokyogtr said:


> oh, and oil is now $133...


Just out of interest how much is a litre of unleaded in Japan?

With regards to the plasma coated bores, am I correct in thinking that excess heat will wear the coating?

I've seen a fair few AMG's and imprezas with 300bhp (over 4 cylinders so 450bhp+ should be possible on 6 cylinders with standard lpg injectors) running on LPG without problems or significant loss in performance (about 10bhp on an impreza). In the UK LPG is 50p per litre where super unleaded is £1.17, I'd give a very big pat on the back to the first chap to LPG a GTR.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

about 177yen per litre.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

tokyogtr said:


> about 177yen per litre.


Not cheap but certainly better than the UK. At the current exchange rate unleaded is about 240yen per litre in the UK - are you from the UK? I recall reading a post on here where you said your japanese was less than fluent.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

yup. southern poof.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

so after thinking about these figures for a while, they obviously paint a pretty poor picture for anyone who is going to be using the car in a busy city. obviously if you've got good A roads or motorways to work each day then you'll be fine. BUT, if you live in a city and your drive to work is slow and drive home even slower then this is not the right car to use. My drive in can be a real blast because i start work before 7am and there's hardly any traffic. i can really hoon the crap out of the car an it takes less than 15 mins to get in. 

going home though is a 30 min boring crawl in traffic. this to me is a real world measure of how the car performs. nowadays cars are quoted with an urban and city figure but the city figure just does not match up. i just read that the average spedd in london is now 11.8mph (19kph) so the figures i'm getting are a pretty good benchmark for any londoners on here. Birmingham = 35kph. Paris = 33kph. Manchester = 28kph. Berlin = 19kph. 

Some good news for Tokyo dwellers though from the govt website:

The average speed of vehicles in Tokyo is only 18 kilometers per hour, slower than a marathon runner. Once the three loop roads connecting the Greater Tokyo Area are completed and the network of arterial roads is fully developed, the speed of traffic will improve to 25 kilometers per hour, comparable to traffic during the Bon or New Year's holidays, resulting in an immediate alleviation of traffic congestion, one of Tokyo's largest weaknesses.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

ever look at peak oil theory? I guess we passed the peak 

premium is 2000KRW in Korea, which is like 200yen, and however many GBP that is (can't be bothered to convert atm). Toluene is still priced at 1400KRW per liter.

1) I bike it most places. A sporty BMW doesn't get great mileage compared with a 50cc Honda scooter, but its still a lot better than car mpg. I did have a 50cc Honda Zoomer, and it cost 10GBP a month to run, riding it daily. But I just can't bring myself to go back to that!

2) I bought a kei-car (Mitsubishi i) and am waiting/hoping it will clear importation. You can import pretty much anything into Korea carwise, it's just a question of time of how long my car will sit on the docks in Busan before it gets released. Koreans don't like small fuel-efficient cars (cars are too much of a social status symbol in this nouveau-riche culture) but I don't give a rat's ass about that. Plus, having a unique JDM car is an eccentric way to approach status-symbol rides anyways. The Skyline is much the same in Korea - there are less than 100 GT-Rs here, so they're rare birds, even if they're old and not Italian-made. So they do get respect.

3) For many reasons, the R32 is now a toy and not transportation. I don't commute anymore because I live in the same complex where I work. I get 8mpg. Most of the wear and tear on the car is by creeping around town at ridiculously slow speeds (20kph), so the car only comes out when traffic is light and there's someplace to run it hard, or to race. And I'm going heavy on toluene - 70% is about as high as you can go without needing fuel heating. I've run 100% but the car misfires like crazy until the fuel rail has gotten hot.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 10, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> so after thinking about these figures for a while, they obviously paint a pretty poor picture for anyone who is going to be using the car in a busy city. obviously if you've got good A roads or motorways to work each day then you'll be fine. BUT, if you live in a city and your drive to work is slow and drive home even slower then this is not the right car to use. My drive in can be a real blast because i start work before 7am and there's hardly any traffic. i can really hoon the crap out of the car an it takes less than 15 mins to get in.
> 
> going home though is a 30 min boring crawl in traffic. this to me is a real world measure of how the car performs. nowadays cars are quoted with an urban and city figure but the city figure just does not match up. i just read that the average spedd in london is now 11.8mph (19kph) so the figures i'm getting are a pretty good benchmark for any londoners on here. Birmingham = 35kph. Paris = 33kph. Manchester = 28kph. Berlin = 19kph.
> 
> ...


Haha. Great research Tokyo.:thumbsup:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

tokyogtr said:


> about 177yen per litre.


160 for me at my local Shell


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

full tank difference of less than a semi decent lunch. is shell fuel better or worse than eneos haioku?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

When I tested the GTR for a magazine I got around 6.8km/L on a normal commute in rural areas through some small towns. This was traveling no faster than 50-60 km/h. On the highway I got a 8.6 km/L average with a mix of normal cruising and bursts of accelerations (trip computer was saying 10). On average it was about 5.5 km/L which is not too bad for a car like this (I get about the same with my 34)

Around Tokyo you really can't get away from figures like tokyogtr is getting. I get about 5.5~6 km/L with both my Legacy Wagon 3.0R & the girlfriend's 330ci in Tokyo so the R35s figures ain't too bad. Wouldn't want to drive an H2 around Tokyo that's for sure!

Please note these are not trip computer figures. Those were reading a bit higher than what I got at the pumps. On a track I managed a 1.2 km/L.
On my drive at the Hakone turnpike I have to say I have never seen a fuel needle plummet so fast as on the R35. It dropped about a 1/4 in 5 min of driving (caning it)


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

tokyogtr said:


> full tank difference of less than a semi decent lunch. is shell fuel better or worse than eneos haioku?


Not saying it's better it's just some gas stations in the center are really taking the p1ss. There is an Idemitsu, Jomo, Esso and Shell on the main street I use often (Nakaharakaido) and they are all in fierce competition with each other to keep prices low. Esso an Shell win as they are self service, plus if you opt for their credit card system you can pay another 8 yen off for hioku. Running three hi-oku drinking cars I tend to look at prices...


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i remember when i did that 30 mins session at fuji speedway. half a tank disappeared. those injectors must be the size of fuel pumps...


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

so what are you guys paying for fuel, per litre? - say for shell optimax?

those fuel consumption no's are still pretty disturbing though.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

who are you asking? as said, in japan i'm paying roughlt 170+ yen per litre for top dog.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

i think the exhange rate is about 200y to the £ - so you're paying about 85p per litre - thats a big difference compared with 125p per litre for shell optimax over here.
i also see that oil hit $135 barrel last night. - woww..... this keeps going just one way at the moment.


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

guys the fuel issue seems to be spiralling out of control here. We have to remember that the GTR 35 is a SUPERCAR! Same as the Veyron, same as the MAclaren SLR etc etc.... We wouldnt expect those types of cars to give a good fuel return yet the GTR is getting criticised because of it, i think we need to remember that although the ourchase price of a gtr is LOW the running costs, maintenance and all that will be the same as any other supercar. The GTR breaks the mould because NISSAN say that it can be driven anywhere but if you want to drive it anywhere you will have to fuel the f*cker! 

I drive a CSL have a 350z and a 700bhp supra that returns roughly 8mpg or 0 on the track!! So i think that there will be a lot of gtr buyers very dissapointed because they cant keep up with the fuelling costs, remember, its not fast m3!

Rant over!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

GTR FREAK! said:


> guys the fuel issue seems to be spiralling out of control here. We have to remember that the GTR 35 is a SUPERCAR! Same as the Veyron, same as the MAclaren SLR etc etc.... We wouldnt expect those types of cars to give a good fuel return yet the GTR is getting criticised because of it, i think we need to remember that although the ourchase price of a gtr is LOW the running costs, maintenance and all that will be the same as any other supercar. The GTR breaks the mould because NISSAN say that it can be driven anywhere but if you want to drive it anywhere you will have to fuel the f*cker!
> 
> I drive a CSL have a 350z and a 700bhp supra that returns roughly 8mpg or 0 on the track!! So i think that there will be a lot of gtr buyers very dissapointed because they cant keep up with the fuelling costs, remember, its not fast m3!
> 
> Rant over!



well said. cheap to buy, expensive to maintain.... like a footballer's wife...


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

lol very true! And there will be some upset ones pleasure shopping over the next few days after last night!!


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

If you can afford to buy this GT-R then you should be afford to pay for the fuel too..


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

so here's the compiled result since this morning. this evening i was in manual mode, absolutely didn't go above 2000rpm.


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

GTR FREAK! said:


> GarethK not sure im following you, if the GTR has been purchased to drive in everyday yet to be able to go to a track then the stop-start traffic is very important and therefore the 9mpg figure is very accurate as that is where a lot of the time the car will be driven.
> 
> It also depends on which mode the car was in at the time, race or economy??


My point is that the news that a car that spends most of it's time stopped (0mpg) or in stop-start traffic does terrible mpg is not news. I could come on here and tell you a Polo Diesel did 12mpg on a tank of fuel crawling round London you can't relate that to the 70mpg it will do when you get moving.

If most of your time is spent in this stop start traffic then you are going to get terrible mpg out of *any* car. People seem to be looking at the figures above and thinking that if they buy a GTR and drive around the UK they will be getting 9mpg which is not true.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

GarethK said:


> People seem to be looking at the figures above and thinking that if they buy a GTR and drive around the UK they will be getting 9mpg which is not true.


correct, floor it alot and you'll get even less


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

tomorrow morning i will take a different route which is a good blast and will post the figures.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> well said. cheap to buy, expensive to maintain.... like a footballer's wife...


yes, and more proably far more reliable thar a footballers wife, and will get down and dirty whenever you want too!...... - there, my tuppence worth:clap:


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

getting worse then tokyogtr???


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Cleverer than a footballer's wife too and certainly cleverer than a footballer.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i did a faster run this morning with only a few traffic lights. went all thru the gears but never above 3000rpm as there's so much torque you don't need to. It was all done in manual mode and not in R mode. Just normal. Aircon on too. Here are the numbers then:

kms 8.2
km/h 36.5
km/l 4.4 (10.34mpg)

There, it is what it is. If you're going to be driving in any sort of city on your daily commute but will NOT be using any A roads, motorways etc, then these are very realistic numbers.

When i do drive it on the highway obviously i get better figures but because i drive the car hard once i'm out of the city the numbers are pretty much the same as above. 

final point, it's a supercar. it's thirsty. just cos it's relatively cheap to buy does not mean it's cheap to run. so if you object to pagani zonda type performance costing more than M3 performance, then this is the wrong car for you. it's not a rich man's toy but it's very close to a wealthy man's toy.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The conversion to UK gallons is a little better..

4.4l/Km equates to 12.43mpg

Sounds a little better.....!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

oops... yes, that's a little better.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Cleverer than a footballer's wife too and certainly cleverer than a footballer.


well said - and will always give 100% unlike some of those overpaid, lazy, good for nothing footballers and their WAGS.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> i did a faster run this morning with only a few traffic lights. went all thru the gears but never above 3000rpm as there's so much torque you don't need to. It was all done in manual mode and not in R mode. Just normal. Aircon on too. Here are the numbers then:
> 
> kms 8.2
> km/h 36.5
> ...


thank goodness for that - double figs!! - can breathe more easily now! - no, seriously, thanks for keeping us all posted with these stats mate. - yes, they are what they are - i guess its just a bit of an eye opener for everyone to actually find out - the fact.!!, from someone actually using the car rather than published figs etc.
we can now prepare ourselves for regular visits to the filling station, and in my case a hideous thought as the birds that work in my local Shell are no spring chickens!.... - they just love the 355 so what they'll make the GTR i can only imagine


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> i did a faster run this morning with only a few traffic lights. went all thru the gears but never above 3000rpm as there's so much torque you don't need to. It was all done in manual mode and not in R mode. Just normal. Aircon on too. Here are the numbers then:
> 
> kms 8.2
> km/h 36.5
> ...


Thanks one more time to bring us realistic numbers about fuel consumption of the GTR.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

It's only really meaningful when you provide a figure for a full tank.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

we'll see after today then. off to mine's this morning, meeting up with kanzen and swiss frank. should have some useful motorway consumption figures.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

OK, so a lot of you who use the highway mainly are going to be VERY happy AND relieved to see this...

first pic is of avg fuel consumption since yesterday which includes my commute to and from work in slow moving traffic. 

second pic is what i recorded today from my drive to Mine's and back which was all smooth sailing and probably only 15 mins total in traffic out of about 2 hours of driving.

all i'll say is you can now see how bad this car is in traffic, but on the open road it's actually amazing...


14.34mpg (US) dunno UK









45.63mpg (US)


----------



## GTRok (Apr 3, 2008)

Firstly, many,many thanks to tokyogtr for this post and others, giving us an invaluable insight into R35 ownership......Question tokyogtr: by the time most of us take delivery here in the UK you will probably be starting to get bored with yours.........difficult I know, but whats next on the list? 

Secondly, is there anybody out there with an R35 getting similar consumption figures? (it's not that I don't trust you tokyogtr:.....just wondering if the mods have had any +/- impact).As bonzelite mentioned it would be interesting to know how a full tank usage over mileage covered came out using manual calculations rather than onboard computer calcs.

Thanks in advance


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

GTRok, unless another car comes along that i can sit my family in that's as great and as good value as this, i can't see me making any changes at all.

btw, i too don't trust that 2nd pic. 45mpg? i did hit the throttle a few times so it seems too good to be true. I will be sure to post a pic once i'm on empty for everyone to see what i got out of a tank of fuel.


----------



## GTRok (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice to here that...........and thanks again for the consumption info!


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

eagerly awaiting further updates on this tokyogtr. yes, 44 mpg does seem a tad optimistic??


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

oh tokyogtr. meant to ask what sort of ave speed do you get with highway driving?? sorry, no idea what speed limits you have there in tokyo or how busy these roads are.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

speed limit is 80kph with an unwritten rule that 100kph is acceptable. realistically though "we" all do around 140-160kph.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> GTRok, unless another car comes along that i can sit my family in that's as great and as good value as this, i can't see me making any changes at all.
> 
> btw, i too don't trust that 2nd pic. 45mpg? i did hit the throttle a few times so it seems too good to be true. I will be sure to post a pic once i'm on empty for everyone to see what i got out of a tank of fuel.


this actually got me thinking about what car alternatives are out there that tick these boxes but im afraid the only cars i could come up with that are new were m3 or m5 and even then, the shape of these new bms is nothing compared with gtr. anyone any other suggestions?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

CLK AMG Black edition works too. but none of these "run of the mill" "fast cars" compare even remotely to a 4 seat supercar.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

exactly. which is why i think nissan have got the positioning gtr so right and pricing. nothing else really compares.!!!


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

heck. 80 sounds real slow. but 140plus much more like it. im assuming you have some excellent out of town roads on which to 'flex some muscle'?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

plenty of great roads here. hakone turnpike being the most infamous.


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

tokyogtr, do you believe in those +- 19km\l ? Because that means for doing 100 kms you only spend a bit more then 5 Liters? something wrong in my reading, right? Correct me please because i thinks is impossible, even going slower, we can do that fuel consumption.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

On the news last night a lot more ppl running off without paying for there petrol!!!

A garage had to install exit spikes to ensure there was no running off!!!!!

Looks like this could be on the increase


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

blitzer_bhoy said:


> On the news last night a lot more ppl running off without paying for there petrol!!!
> 
> A garage had to install exit spikes to ensure there was no running off!!!!!
> 
> Looks like this could be on the increase


oh boy. theyll have security guards at every filling station soon! gues it could be on the cards. recently filled the testarossa up with fuel from near empty and she took close on £160 of fuel!


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 10, 2008)

FiLi said:


> tokyogtr, do you believe in those +- 19km\l ? Because that means for doing 100 kms you only spend a bit more then 5 Liters? something wrong in my reading, right? Correct me please because i thinks is impossible, even going slower, we can do that fuel consumption.


Generally the best fuel consumption can be found between 50 and 60 mph. or 80 - 96 kph; that's how the majority of cars are tuned anyways.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

i had read somehwre that 56mph is meant to be the most economic speed to drive at, and hence why a no. of manufacturers (Uk anyway) quote fuel economy at this speed.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

i had read somehwre that 56mph is meant to be the most economic speed to drive at, and hence why a no. of manufacturers (Uk anyway) quote fuel economy at this speed.


----------

